# How to determine if freebsd-version is up to date with -CURRENT?



## piggy (Oct 29, 2020)

My question is in the subject. Before going in the long procedure of updating, I will need if really an upgrade compared to installed version exist. How to determine if it exist?


----------



## a6h (Oct 29, 2020)

`svn update /usr/src`


----------



## SirDice (Oct 29, 2020)

-CURRENT is an _unsupported_ development version. 









						Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions
					

The FreeBSD Forums cater primarily to end-users and systems administrators. As such, the Forums focus almost exclusively on FreeBSD versions that are officially supported according to the official FreeBSD website. Since resources are scarce, the FreeBSD Forums strongly suggest that anyone asking...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------



## piggy (Oct 29, 2020)

SirDice said:


> -CURRENT is an _unsupported_ development version.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From that very old doc: " -CURRENT should be considered the playground for FreeBSD developers, and for 'adventurous users' who don't mind that their system breaks. These users typically do not require any help to get their systems back into a working state."

Not exatly so in this days. -CURRENT seems quietly pretty stable generally speaking, even if you do not belong (and I don't) to ultra-supèr-fantastic-admin users, IMHO.

Then, after many long years, running basically the -RELEASE branch in every time of situation (server, deskop, developing, multimedia streamer etc etc) I started experiment -CURRENT and I found it pretty much usefull to resolve problems on a majority of new systems, and it is also very stable considering I direct many customers in this direction now and they are pretty happy about the results.

Then, my question was very basic and even that very old doc said the forum is related to "almost" officially supported versions.

I found the answer by myself. And this is not the first time. Next time I avoid to ask.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 30, 2020)

piggy said:


> Not exatly so in this days. -CURRENT seems quietly pretty stable generally speaking, even if you do not belong (and I don't) to ultra-supèr-fantastic-admin users, IMHO.


That's because its release is rapidly closing in. Once 13.0-RELEASE is out the door and -CURRENT moves to 14.0 things can get more hectic again.








						FreeBSD 13.0 Release Process
					

FreeBSD is an operating system used to power modern servers, desktops, and embedded platforms.




					www.freebsd.org
				






piggy said:


> Then, my question was very basic and even that very old doc said the forum is related to "almost" officially supported versions.


Fact remains that -CURRENT is unsupported here.


----------

